# Moving back to UK with 6 pets!



## jane blakely (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi, Can anyone help with information about transporting 4 dogs and 2 cats from Saskatchewan to London, UK? We've had quotes from pet relocation companies but their prices are extortionate and I'm thinking of organising it all myself. I'm just not too sure about all the health checks and airline arrangements or even where to start with it all! Any help and guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

jane blakely said:


> Hi, Can anyone help with information about transporting 4 dogs and 2 cats from Saskatchewan to London, UK? We've had quotes from pet relocation companies but their prices are extortionate and I'm thinking of organising it all myself. I'm just not too sure about all the health checks and airline arrangements or even where to start with it all! Any help and guidance would be greatly appreciated.


Go to a vet that can help you with this. Many know all about the process having relocated adoption pets. I did this once and a vet helped me and even lined up the paperwork for me.


----------



## jane blakely (Nov 3, 2011)

Cafreeb12 said:


> Go to a vet that can help you with this. Many know all about the process having relocated adoption pets. I did this once and a vet helped me and even lined up the paperwork for me.


Thank you for that - sounds like a good plan and it does make sense!


----------



## sunweihk (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi there, it is a lot cheaper if you arrange every thing yourself. You can save a lot for all 6 animals. I am currently arranging for my two dogs travel from Hong Kong to Ireland. I save at least a third of the cost by arranging things myself.

Some of my experiences to share with you:

1, find a scanner, scan all the animals documents in one folder, i.e. vacanation records, micros chips numbers. You will be needing them for contact airline cargo, government office, etc.

2, You need have them blood tested 6 month after the rabies vaccination, however, if you travel after 1st Jan 2012, you will not need wait for 6mth period.

3, Your vet will know the health certificate, you will need the Government Veterinary Officer's endorsement, your vet will tell you where to go to go for that.

4, Start looking for second hand crates locally.
IATA requirements for animal travel: (google for iata requirements for animal travel)
measure your pets in inches and cms, make sure write them down clearly, and work out the travel crates requirements for each pet. The measurements (in cms) will also be useful to work out roughly how much its going to cost for the airline charges.

5, contact airline, they will ask you to contact the handling agent first, if you send the scaned information to them via email, they will response to you very fast. 

If you want to see example the documents i have prepared for my dogs, drop me an email, i will send them to you. it might save you a lot times.

Good luck,

Wei


----------



## jane blakely (Nov 3, 2011)

sunweihk said:


> Hi there, it is a lot cheaper if you arrange every thing yourself. You can save a lot for all 6 animals. I am currently arranging for my two dogs travel from Hong Kong to Ireland. I save at least a third of the cost by arranging things myself.
> 
> Some of my experiences to share with you:
> 
> ...


Thank you for that Wei, very helpful and informative. I would be grateful if you could e mail me the forms that you sent ([email protected]). Again, many thanks.


----------

